# Please have a look at my 05 goat pictures to see if it has been lowered or not....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Can some of you dudes look at my second pictures and let me know if my rear of car looks lower than a stock gto should be? Im not sure if it has been lowered hwo can I tell? Or if the rear springs are worn in the back? 

Actually whatever the case may be I think I want to get the required rear suspension components to make a around stock height. Can someone point me in the right direction in what do I need for the rear, brands, etc to make it around stock height status?

I dont need to fancy road course suspension I use the goat as a daily driver. Thanks

http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/1761/043mf.jpg
http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/3102/044rg.jpg
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/4205/045wj.jpg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Talk to Andy at kollarracingproducts.com. More than likely you're sagging from the weak stockers being worn out. Oh BTW measure from the bottom edge of the rim to the fender. It should be about 604ish mm (23.75")


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Talk to Andy at kollarracingproducts.com. More than likely you're sagging from the weak stockers being worn out. Oh BTW measure from the bottom edge of the rim to the fender. It should be about 604ish mm (23.75")


Where on the rim exactly? thanks


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks stock to me. I have mild spring sag as well, and your ride height appears to be the same as mine.

What color are your springs? Better yet, can you get a picture of them... we'd be able to tell you if they're the stockers or not.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Looks stock to me. I have mild spring sag as well, and your ride height appears to be the same as mine.
> 
> What color are your springs? Better yet, can you get a picture of them... we'd be able to tell you if they're the stockers or not.


Ok I'll post pictures tommrow thanks


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

So I did measure from the middle of rim very top edge tip of rim to straight up edge of where the fender starts. The rears are 4 inches, and fronts are almost 5 inch I think its 4 inches 3/4 if thats how you say it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Also, if you have a tread depth gauge (or maybe you can see it), check the inner 2" of tread. If it's worn more towards the inside VS the outside, that's an obvious sign of sagging stock springs.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Also, if you have a tread depth gauge (or maybe you can see it), check the inner 2" of tread. If it's worn more towards the inside VS the outside, that's an obvious sign of sagging stock springs.


I dont get it can you explain it easier for me heheh thanks

I dont have a tread depth gauge.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

pctek said:


> Can some of you dudes look at my second pictures and let me know if my rear of car looks lower than a stock gto should be? Im not sure if it has been lowered hwo can I tell? Or if the rear springs are worn in the back?
> 
> Actually whatever the case may be I think I want to get the required rear suspension components to make a around stock height. Can someone point me in the right direction in what do I need for the rear, brands, etc to make it around stock height status?
> 
> ...


Most stock GTO's came off the boat with damaged springs. Your car is not stock height from the pictures. GTO's are higher than stock with the correct 0 drop/stock hight springs. You may have damged springs or lowing springs.

Pedders, Kollar Racing, JHP/King springs offer stock height springs.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Im getting the stock height springs for rear for sure at kollar racing website, but I might have enough to get the rear shocks as well anyone know where on kollar website or another place that has them?

Another question is I measured the height using this method: To measure your height:

From the bottom of the rim, where the rim meets the tire, measure through the center cap to the bottom of the fender.

Proper height should be in the 604-607mm range. About 23-3/4". 

And I got this when I measured: 22-3/4" Supposely this is the Pedders way.

Now the lovells way says to measure from the center of the wheel hub to fender edge and I get this 13-3/4"

So what you think about my measures does it seem to low which?

Gosh so many questions im looking for springs that are for regular daily driving street use and not for racing and track use, so out of the king springs, pedders, lovells or if theres others I dont know about which will give me the less stiffest and comfort ride? Thanks


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

bump.....


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

pctek said:


> I measured the height using this method:
> 
> From the bottom of the rim, where the rim meets the tire, measure through the center cap to the bottom of the fender.
> 
> ...


That's the way i use and it sounds like you will need springs. I use the King hhd 20mm drops and have no complaints.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

How well the car rides is a combination of springs, shocks and struts. Lovells I beleave are the softer springs out of King and Pedders.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

GM4life said:


> How well the car rides is a combination of springs, shocks and struts. Lovells I beleave are the softer springs out of King and Pedders.


Ok thanks for all the help I just bought the stock height lovells from ebay that kollar website has them on ebay also but like 10 bucks cheaper, so it was perfect cause I had balance in paypal so i just paid liek that easy.

So I just bought only the springs so I hope everything transfer over well when I take out the old ones, I'll report here when its all done if they come in this week sometime I'll do them upcoming saturday. Thanks Again.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I just installed the new stock height lovells rear springs about an hour ago. Everything went easy money and when I lowered in from the jacking it up right away the rear was higher than before. It had like a nose dive effect where the front was lower and the rear was sitting up high 

So after driving up n down the 101 freeway here in cali I parked in garage home and notice it settle down a little and now looks almost even with the front but little higher. Before the rear was lower than the front. 

So it drives great atleast the same or better. Seems like it takes corners little better at higher speeds and when hitting around 110mph seems more stable to the ground 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*Correct way to measure rear body height*

Your second measurement taken from the bottom edge of the rim (closest to the ground) is the correct starting point. Then measure up to the wheel well. It should be, as you said, 23.75 inches. Since you measured 22.75 inches, the rear of your car is 1.00 inche too low. You need new rear springs. Not only are the original springs sagging, but they are also too soft. I installed the Peddars stock height springs and my car measured 23.75 inches when finished. Love the springs. Make the change soon. You will see.


----------

